# 2003 Audi A6 2.7T belt & power steering



## office2008a (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought the car a month ago. It has 73K miles. How can I find out if the timing belt has been changed already or not. Is it possible to do so? 
Also there's noise in the power steering - very sharp and loud. Any suggestions??


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T belt & power steering (office2008a)*

check the fluid level and condition. The resivour is right behind the driver headlamp. If the fluid is black, brown, or red get it flushed out with new VW fluid and put in a synthetic addative. As for the belt, I woul just get it changed along with the w-pump and thermostat. 
I do it locally for $300 labor + the kit from ecs tuning for $400


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T belt & power steering (office2008a)*

Is the power steering noise coming from the pump? If so, maybe air bubble trapped in center of pump. As Slim says, always start with a PS fluid flush and proper fill ensuring no air enters pump during the fill process.

_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_flush out with new VW fluid and put in a synthetic addative.

What additive do you recommend?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T belt & power steering (GLS-S4)*

the products we use here are mighty, but I am sure you can find some synthetic addative for the ps system. I do 1gal flushes with normal PS fluid than add the 8oz bottle of syn addative to all vw's. The vw fluid is basically regular ps fluid w/ synthetic addative.


----------

